# anyone using purglas for tournament work?



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

just curious?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Pete 'Purglas' Ingham in the UK.

Hope this helps


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*do you know if he is using a 400-4?*

just curious.. I'm not thinking about buying anything... shhhh


----------



## Sandgroper (Jan 1, 2004)

*Purglas 4 Tounament Casting*

I have been using Purglas rods for tounament casting for a couple of years now. Mind you, our competition in Australia is all 'level line' and is considerably different to what you do. ie: NO shock leaders..... 
I have found the Purglas rods excellent and currently am using eight different setups for various applications.
I cannot praise them enough.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Purglas 4 Tounament Casting*



Sandgroper said:


> *I have been using Purglas rods for tounament casting for a couple of years now. Mind you, our competition in Australia is all 'level line' and is considerably different to what you do. ie: NO shock leaders.....
> I have found the Purglas rods excellent and currently am using eight different setups for various applications.
> I cannot praise them enough. *


Hi there

I'm very interested to know more about Purglas blanks. Can you provide me with details and information about the rod? 

I heard that it's a rod mended for Shark fishing in South Africa. I just wanna know how true is that.

Meanwhile, I saw a purglas belonging to one of my friends in Singapore. Its rod construction is pretty much different from what I see on most of the surf blanks. Its tapering is from somewhere 3.2mm all the way down to 28mm butt. Seems liked a pretty tough rod for serious big game on surf!!


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Sand 
Just courious as to other rods you have used for tournament work? or rods others use to compete with? Reels is of intrest as well. 
We here in the states cast within a couple of diferant sacntioned casting clubs with well defined rules. One is the SFCCI , the other is SportCast USA. 

Care to provide some details into your events? such as rules court setups and line requirements. along with any equipment restrictions. 
Cheer Mate Big Dave


----------



## Sandgroper (Jan 1, 2004)

*Purglas Blanks*

Edmund; Big Dave; Thumburner.

The CEO of Purglas in South Africa is Alan CUNNINGHAM. He can be contacted at: [email protected]

Likewise, their homesite is at; http://www.purglas.com/

They have a pdf file with all the specifications for their rods and blanks.

Purglas do make up their rods but it is not always exactly what one would want. The South African ideas are different to ours as undoubtly ours is to yours.

My club is the Surfcasting and Angling Club of WA (Inc). and you can locate ALL our competition rules at our homesite of: http://www.surfcasters.iinet.net.au/

If you take a look at the bulletin board we have (not as flash as this one) I am currently featured in the cover picture.

Of particular in our rules is the fact that we must cast "level line'. ie: what comes off the spool is what is attached to the casting weight. Additionally, we only cast 56 gram (2 oz) and 112 gram (4 oz) weights. All the latest results for our club comps are posted.

Have a look at our Club site and tell me what you think.

Happy new year.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Sandgroper",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Sandgroper (Jan 1, 2004)

*Distance Casting*

Longcaster:

Thanks for the welcome.

I took a peek at your linked site and saw that you have cast 646 ft with a spinning reel. I am curious as to what weight you used, what line class, and what type of rod. Additionally, the set up from your main line to your weight.

My personal best has only been 195.1 metres (640 ft) This was done using an 18 ft Purglas 400-C+ rod, a BANAX 5600 Poseidon Surf Reel, 10 lb Berkely fireline and a 112 gram (4 oz) weight. Mind you, the line was tied directly to the weight. IE: NO shock leader. Under the rules of our competition here, shock leaders are not allowed.

Mind you, we do NOT Pendulum cast, but cast OTG generally in a straight line, and we ALWAYS pray fervently for strong supporting winds. (Don't get them too often though. My cast mentioned above was in very still conditions)

Just finished casting today, once again into 33-35 Kph (about 17-18 knot)headwinds due to the facilities we have. Managed 151 metres in 112 gram and 135 metres in 54 gram. Happy little chappy I is. Next best in 54 gram was 10 metres behind.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Sandgroper",

I used a:

14 foot All Star Blank BHSS 1687 (2 piece) with 9 foot top section

Fuji Guide (1) 40 mmhh (high frame) hardloy

Fuji Guides (8) 20 mm (bnlg) hardloy

Fuji Top Guide (1) 20 mm hardloy

Diawa Emblem X 6000 T Reel

Stren Gold 12 pound test main line (filled to the other rim)

Stren Gold shock leader 50 pound test

150 gram tournament sinker

Breakaway link to sinker (furnished by Sportcast USA)

Pendulum cast

The reel was fastened, low reel mount with a fuji tape on reel seat as low as it would fit, to give me maximum rod length. My reel hand was above the reel foot when I cast.

The 40 mmhh (high frame) guide was fastened approximately 7 feet above the top of the reel.

I hope this helps your quest for distance. You have some very impressive casts. Good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

hey TB did you get that zziplx rod you were searching for?


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*i found it... but...*

Not sure he wants to sell it back.. don't blame him. wish i wouldn't have gotten rid of it...

let me know if you know of anything used that may be of interest.


----------

